# Resurecting Realistic Mach One's



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

I was given a pair of Mach One's today. One is minus the woofer the other has some cone damage and needs foaming. When I was a kid I drooled over the pair a family member had. The midrange and and tweeter are both horns. (If I recall right, these were rather pricey for the day about $750 for a pair in 1980) I want a quality 15" that isn't going to cost me a fortune. Any suggestions.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We would need to know rough cabinet dimensions and where it would be crossed over to be of any help.

Hopefully someone here has actually dealt with these speakers before and can give some advice, but if you can get volume and crossover, more people can chime in with advice.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

Anthony said:


> We would need to know rough cabinet dimensions and where it would be crossed over to be of any help.
> 
> Hopefully someone here has actually dealt with these speakers before and can give some advice, but if you can get volume and crossover, more people can chime in with advice.


I have no idea what the cross over frequency is though the original was a 4 ohm 15", my cabinet volume in the main compartment is about 1.9cf the upper portion of the cabinet is sealed with a 7 ohm midrange horn. 

I am tempted to leave the woofer off and use both sets of horns as a center channel project. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Is the cabinet sealed or ported? You might possibly be able to get away with the 4 ohm version of the Dayton Classic woofer from Parts Express:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-470


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

it is a sealed box. This is the specs from an audio karma post 

Mach One Liquid Cooled Speaker System specs: Frequency Response...........25~20,000 Hz Power Handling Capacity..160 watts peak program Impedance.............. .8 ohms System resonance........ 65 Hz Crossover Points: 1.2 kHz and 4.5 kHz Speaker Complement: " (38 cm) Acoustic suspension, 34.8 oz, 986 g) magnet, woofer with double brass voice coils, 1 extended range high compliance ferrofluid-, cooled horn tweeter, Multicellular ferrofluid-cooled horn midrange Enclosure: Oiled walnut with removable grille Controls: Midrange control, Tweeter control Dimensions: 28-5/8" H x 17-3/8"W x 12" D (72.7cm H x 44cm W x 30 cm D) Weight: 65 lbs


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So, does that mean the crossover point is 1.2khz?

In any case, I'd take a look at the Dayton drivers at Parts Express. Dayton seems to be a value leader these days. This one may work out.. 

However, this would mean a complete redesign of the crossover.. a difficult thing made even more so because it's a horn system (heard horns are even more problematic than regular drivers when designing crossovers).

JCd


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, he said it was a 4 ohm woofer, so the 4 ohm version would be a better match. I modeled it last night and it looked pretty good in 1.9^ft3. The Q was around .8 but I don't know that that would be a deal breaker for these.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

I put a pair or pyle 15" subs in the cabinet just to give it a listen this morning. It wasn't the best low end I could have put in them, but at free they work better than nothing and since it was the highs and mids that really make this speaker it will be a great addition to my garage/workshop sound system. Besides when the lathe is running it ends up drowning out the details.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

HI, I just picked up a pair of these mach one's, 4024A. I hooked up the speaker wires and only have sound out of the top tweeter. What is the port for between the speaker wire conectors? Do these need power to work? Help.

[email protected]

:hissyfit:


----------

